# World's Fastest Internet Speed?



## The Dark Wolf (May 31, 2008)

At least residentially. Check this out.

Swedish woman gets world's fastest Internet connection - USATODAY.com

*40 Gb per second!*


----------



## sakeido (May 31, 2008)

The only application I see for a connection that fast is for downloading enormous amounts of porn and pirated movies.


----------



## Naren (May 31, 2008)

sakeido said:


> The only application I see for a connection that fast is for downloading enormous amounts of porn and pirated movies.



And, even then, nothing can give out 40GB a second, so even if your internet is fast enough to receive it, no one can give it to you at that speed.

And, even if you're downloading from a hundred different sites at once, you probably still wouldn't get 40gb a second.

Pretty impressive though. It basically means you can download as fast as physically possible.


----------



## stuh84 (May 31, 2008)

I can see a Linux geek or two wanting one of these to download about 20 different distros at once.

I've never done that on a 5 mb connection. Honest.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 31, 2008)

Our speeds in the US are pathetic. 

More bandwidth will become increasingly necessary as time goes on. More and more large-size multimedia applications.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 31, 2008)

Survey: Looking For The Fastest Internet Service? Try Japan | Compiler from Wired.com
End the Digital Divide | Take the Internet Speed Test | Speed Matters

Eric would like this... fastest speeds on average in the world are good ol' Japan. The AVERAGE is 61Mb/sec. Eric gets 100Mb/sec.

That's not unusual there.  I get almost 8Mb/sec. Wowsers.


----------



## Naren (May 31, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Survey: Looking For The Fastest Internet Service? Try Japan | Compiler from Wired.com
> End the Digital Divide | Take the Internet Speed Test | Speed Matters
> 
> Eric would like this... fastest speeds on average in the world are good ol' Japan. The AVERAGE is 61Mb/sec. Eric gets 100Mb/sec.
> ...



I think my ADSL is 50MB/sec. The problem is that almost no sites can give it to me at that speed.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 31, 2008)

Didn't you have service before (or know someone?) with 100 Mb/sec? I remember you saying it, and I thought you were crazy for a minute (then I remembered who I was talking to).


----------



## Naren (May 31, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Didn't you have service before (or know someone?) with 100 Mb/sec? I remember you saying it, and I thought you were crazy for a minute (then I remembered who I was talking to).



Oh, yeah. That's right. 

I picked which speed I wanted when I first got it (from like 4-5 available speeds, each one a different cost) and I picked the second from fastest one (there is one faster one, but it required fiberoptic cables, which aren't available in my apartment).

I forgot exactly what it was, but if I said it was 100 mb/sec, then that's what it is. I had kinda thought it was around 50 mb/sec.

Doesn't matter, though. I never get speeds anywhere near either of those.


----------



## Digital Black (Jun 1, 2008)

Highest I came across doing installs was 25m down and 2m up. This was ATT "u verse", in strongsville ohio.

Worst was Verizon DSL in which Cnet, and Speakeasy repoted 60kbps down and 120kbps UP! Not sure how that's possible but...


----------



## Digital Black (Jun 1, 2008)

Naren said:


> I think my ADSL is 50MB/sec. The problem is that almost no sites can give it to me at that speed.


That's when you use a start group on 15 websites when you fire up your browser to show off!


----------



## Xaios (Jun 1, 2008)

If you want good internet, don't move to the Yukon. Let me tell you about it.

My current internet that I pay $60/month for is 2mbps (256KBps, in practical terms, because 1 byte = 8 bits. Lots of people get suckered by that one.) The speed is... passable. What really isn't terribly acceptable is the bandwidth limits. I am only allowed to download a PUNY 10 gigabytes per month, and after that, I pay an extra $10 per gigabyte! But they're literally the only provider around, they can do whatever the heck they want.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 1, 2008)

Why? The fastest hard drives are what, 3Gbps, so unless you had a ridiculous set up at both ends, RAID, ridiculous amount of RAM how would you take advantage of those speeds.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 1, 2008)

Xaios said:


> If you want good internet, don't move to the Yukon. Let me tell you about it.
> 
> My current internet that I pay $60/month for is 2mbps (256KBps, in practical terms, because 1 byte = 8 bits. Lots of people get suckered by that one.) The speed is... passable. What really isn't terribly acceptable is the bandwidth limits. I am only allowed to download a PUNY 10 gigabytes per month, and after that, I pay an extra $10 per gigabyte! But they're literally the only provider around, they can do whatever the heck they want.



For $60/month I get a 1.5 Mb connection with 20 GB of download, the best speed I can get in my area is around 5 Mb for $30 more with 25 GB download, for more money I can get a higher quota but I don't need any more than that ATM. I can get cheaper connections with other providers but I'm sticking with Internode for their reliability and customer service and because they have the best VOIP in Australia.


----------



## HaGGuS (Jun 1, 2008)

70 a month.
1.5 / 265
20 gigs on peak.. 40 gig off peak..

I was stuck on isdn for about 3 years..


----------



## Uber Mega (Jun 1, 2008)

We get a 24mbit connection here, peaks at around 3meg/sec download and 1meg/sec upload...England are pretty much behind the rest of the world in terms of teh interwebz.


----------



## Universalis (Jun 1, 2008)

I was told that in Japan you can have internet connections up to 100mbits. Maybe Naren can tell us if this is bullshit or not.

Here in Italy 22mbits is the top speed you can reach, wich is not that much.

EDIT: Oh, well...this has been already explained in some previous post! thanks Naren ;-)


----------



## XEN (Jun 1, 2008)

Western Louisiana.... I average 2mbits dn and 500k up on cable. If I lived 5 miles to the west I'd be on dial-up.


----------



## cpnhowdy (Jun 5, 2008)

Universalis said:


> I was told that in Japan you can have internet connections up to 100mbits. Maybe Naren can tell us if this is bullshit or not.
> 
> Here in Italy 22mbits is the top speed you can reach, wich is not that much.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, well...this has been already explained in some previous post! thanks Naren ;-)



Im living in Tokyo, Japan as well. I have 100mb (up and down) fiber optic from Usen. 100mb works out to about 12-13 Mb, which I do get if I download from other users on Usen. They give out 5 static ip as well so its nice if you are running servers.


----------



## Naren (Jun 5, 2008)

cpnhowdy said:


> Im living in Tokyo, Japan as well. I have 100mb (up and down) fiber optic from Usen. 100mb works out to about 12-13 Mb, which I do get if I download from other users on Usen. They give out 5 static ip as well so its nice if you are running servers.



I'm downloading something right now and when I first started downloading, it was 500kb/s, but then went down to 250kb/s, then down to 100kb/s and now it's as 30kb/s. But I don't think its my company's fault. It is annoying, though.  When downloading from another person - just like you said - I can get around 10mb a second. I use Flett's, by the way.


----------



## cpnhowdy (Jun 5, 2008)

Naren said:


> I'm downloading something right now and when I first started downloading, it was 500kb/s, but then went down to 250kb/s, then down to 100kb/s and now it's as 30kb/s. But I don't think its my company's fault. It is annoying, though.  When downloading from another person - just like you said - I can get around 10mb a second. I use Flett's, by the way.



If Usen is available in your area, you might wanna check them out. Ive been using them for the past 7 years. 4gigs takes me about 3 minutes if downloading from someone else on the same ISP. From other sites though Im bottlenecked to their upload speed. I think my access line is actually provided by Fletts too.


----------



## Naren (Jun 5, 2008)

cpnhowdy said:


> If Usen is available in your area, you might wanna check them out. Ive been using them for the past 7 years. 4gigs takes me about 3 minutes if downloading from someone else on the same ISP. From other sites though Im bottlenecked to their upload speed. I think my access line is actually provided by Fletts too.



Yeah, it's available, but 95% of the time I download stuff, it's off of websites or from other people who live in the US, so it wouldn't matter if it was faster or not. And right now my internet is 100mb/s, even though I rarely find stuff that can go that fast. One advantage, though, is that I could technically be downloading tons of stuff off the internet on my PC, while playing an online game on my Xbox 360 and on my PS3 (assuming I had a second TV) - since all three are hooked up to my router which dishes out the 100mb/s internet.


----------



## thedownside (Jun 5, 2008)

i just did that test on speedmatters.org and got 4911kbps down and 648kbps up


----------



## cpnhowdy (Jun 5, 2008)

just tried it at speedtest.net 






server location matters quite a bit


----------



## Naren (Jun 5, 2008)

thedownside said:


> i just did that test on speedmatters.org and got 4911kbps down and 648kbps up



That's not very good. 



cpnhowdy said:


> server location matters quite a bit



I didn't realize it mattered that much, but that explains a lot.


----------



## thedownside (Jun 5, 2008)

Naren said:


> That's not very good.
> 
> haha, i forgot a 0 at the end of each one


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 5, 2008)

Naren said:


> And, even if you're downloading from a hundred different sites at once, you probably still wouldn't get 40gb a second.
> 
> Pretty impressive though. It basically means you can download as fast as physically possible.



If you use the new dc++ and get something popular like "lost" you can load from 15.000 people or more at the same time. I usually download with something like 15mb/s even on my shitty 100/10 connection.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm happy with that for £5/month, with a 40Gb/month download limit.


----------



## PetrucciVai (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmm, I got 1630 something kb down and 850 something up, what is that roughly in terms of mbps? I don't know the conversion and I'm <i>way</i> too lazy to google it


----------



## ibznorange (Jul 7, 2008)

lets just say it usually comes in at more around 5800


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 7, 2008)

whattafuck, these are some crazy internet speeds. IDK, last time I averaged about 2000 download and 2000 upload for the speedtest. I like my connection fine, it got me porn (>_>) at 800kbps so it's all bueno.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 7, 2008)

hmmmm....pretty shit really


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 8, 2008)




----------

